# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing in Robotics >  MakerClub 3D Printed Robotics Takes on £80,000 Grant

## Brian_Krassenstein

MakerClub, has been chosen, along with 15 other finalists, to develop a program for school-aged children in the UK, using their knowledge in 3D printed robotics. With the goal to put 3D printing and robotics engineering into the hands of everyone — and especially children — they will be using the £80,000 received from the UK Government from the Learning Technologies: Design for Impact competition to design an online program that is collaborative, and integrates 3D printed robotics. See more details: http://3dprint.com/24463/makerclub-8...k-3d-robotics/

----------

